# find



## fernhills (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi,is there a Solvent other then the 2 oz bottle they sell at wood craft its a bit pricey at 9.99,something that works and it is readily availible at most hardware stores..Thanks,, CARL


----------



## RussFairfield (Jan 17, 2008)

Solvent for what?

If you are asking about the de-bonder for CA glue, you can buy a gallon of Acetone for about the same price and it does the same thing.


----------



## fernhills (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> 
> Solvent for what?
> 
> If you are asking about the de-bonder for CA glue, you can buy a gallon of Acetone for about the same price and it does the same thing.


                 Yes,sorry, Debonder,thats it,thanks a lot for info,,Carl


----------



## byounghusband (Jan 17, 2008)

Try Monty at http://woodenwonderstx.com/WWBlue/NewGlueWS.html He's a member here.
He has 2 oz. bottles for $2.93 and 8 oz. for $5.21 

Go about 2/3rds down the page for the DeBonder....


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 17, 2008)

WalMart in the finger nail stuff department.  Look for the 16 ounce bottle with black writing on it that states it is 100% acetone.  It is slightly over $2 IIRC.


----------



## redfishsc (Jan 17, 2008)

Now why would you use debonder when you can have great fun peeling it off your fingers while watching re-runs on tv?


----------



## fernhills (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by redfishsc_
> 
> Now why would you use debonder when you can have great fun peeling it off your fingers while watching re-runs on tv?


 [)]


----------



## follow3 (Jan 17, 2008)

If you get all the CA off of your fingers, what will keep them together or protect them???


----------



## THarvey (Jan 17, 2008)

LOML bought me a 24oz. bottle of acetone at the Sally's Beauty Supply store for $1.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jan 18, 2008)

After the fact from personal experience, a disposable rubber glove before the fact would have been a lot easier for me. Medium CA also soaks through a paper towel quite fast and it does set HOT. Finger nail polish was slow, but it got the paper towel WAD off my finger. I now have Acetone and rubber gloves. I have peeled rubber occasionally, but reaching into the box is a lot easier than waiting for new skin to grow. That towel is solid. I used clippers to get it small enough to operate. Lesson learned!


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 18, 2008)

Suggestion.  Buy Nitril Gloves. 

And, ouch that looks painful.

I used latex gloves for a while till the same thing tried to happen to me. I got lucky and got the glove off fast enough. I now use nitril gloves.


----------



## fernhills (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks everybody,gee i didn`t know you could use acetone,that little bottle at wood craft is exspensive. Carl


----------



## CaptG (Jan 18, 2008)

I cut the fingers off nitrile gloves, including thumb, and just use one on finger holding the paper towel with the c a on it.  Gloves last 5 times as long.  Plus it comes off a lot quicker than the whole glove if needed.[:I][:I]


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2008)

Nitrile gloves will melt also, but not as fast it seems.  You can cut a piece of wax paper and put under the paper towel too.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> 
> Nitrile gloves will melt also, but not as fast it seems.  You can cut a piece of wax paper and put under the paper towel too.



This is a good thing to know.  I was using a box cutter to scrape CA coated fill material off my finger yesterday after pressing it into voids.  You can barely see the hint of color today .. but it is there.
I never used anything besides the paper towel and always wondered if there wasn't some way to protect the hands.  Now if we could do something about those noxious fumes.

[:X] Mrs.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaptG_
> 
> I cut the fingers off nitrile gloves, including thumb, and just use one on finger holding the paper towel with the c a on it.  Gloves last 5 times as long.  Plus it comes off a lot quicker than the whole glove if needed.[:I][:I]



That's the best idea I've heard in a month! I'm always buying boxes of blue gloves from HF, but it never occurred to be to just cut the fingers off of them! Seems like the only things that ever fail are the index and middle fingers and thumb. Besides, I hate how sweaty my hands get in there. 

Good news! I just saved a ton of money on my skin insurance by switching to scissors! heh []

Also, you guys made a good point about the acetone. I have a gallon of it sitting in my shop, and I only use a little at a time, but when I was at the scratch and dent store the other day, I saw good-sized bottles of polish remover in the 'beauty' isle for like a buck, and that stuff is mostly 100% acetone, some of it with some perfume added.  The little bottles make it easier to work with, too. I hate lugging out the big metal can to use 10 drops.


----------



## clthayer (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey guys and gals, forget buying gloves.  Last I checked you get 4-5 of those little plastic baggies for every pen kit you buy.  Save them and use them for applying ca.

Christian


----------

